# Fog Light Wiring harness 2018 Premier



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

I read somewhere that my 2018 Premier may have wiring for fog light pre-installed. Any way to check? and if so how about the wire to the switch?


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

I don't think it is that simple.

I had the OEM driving light kit installed at the dealer for our 2017 Cruze sedan. The kit came with the lights plus a new headlight switch where you press a center button on it to toggle lights on and off. 

Vehicle programming is updated to enable switch and lights....

It works very well and I would have no regrets...

Jeff


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

SuperChief said:


> I read somewhere that my 2018 Premier may have wiring for fog light pre-installed. Any way to check? and if so how about the wire to the switch?


If your light switch has a button indention in the middle it may already be installed. You can shine a LED light down into the front bumper and look for a fog light signal line running along bottom of the front bumper it's easy to spot if you have it.


----------

